# TELESCOPIC STEERING COLUM.....



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

ANYONE DONE THIS YET? IF SO WHAT WAS THE DONOR CAR? WHAT FIT? IM GUNNA DO IT TO MY REGAL THIS WEEK JUST FOR KICKS, AND JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE TRIED IT


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CADDIES AND ITS KINDA GAY CUZ IT ONLY PULLS OUT LIKE 3" AT THE MOST POINTLESS~ :uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 7 2008, 07:43 PM~10359098
> *CADDIES AND ITS KINDA GAY CUZ IT ONLY PULLS OUT LIKE 3" AT THE MOST POINTLESS~ :uh:      :biggrin:
> *


yeah, but it looks badass.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I say do it,its your money,your time and your car,watch it might be the next hottest thing...


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THE ONE I SEEN ONLY PULLED OUT LIKE 3 INCHES OR SO MAYBE IT WAS FUCKED UP OR MAYBE IM A PUSSY AND DIDNT PULL HARD ENOUGH
I SEEN THEM ON CADDIES~ :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 8 2008, 06:20 PM~10366905
> *THE ONE I SEEN ONLY PULLED OUT LIKE 3 INCHES OR SO MAYBE IT WAS FUCKED UP OR MAYBE IM A PUSSY AND DIDNT PULL HARD ENOUGH
> I SEEN THEM ON CADDIES~ :biggrin:
> *


yes your right they do come out 3 inches, your not a pussy, and i know the caddies but the point behind this topic is i wanted to narrow the search down to one caddy. im thinking the caddilac sevilles or the coupe deville :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 8 2008, 05:51 PM~10366712
> *I say do it,its your money,your time and your car,watch it might be the next hottest thing...
> *


yeah man thanks alot, your right why not! ima go pic one up this weekend, fuck it doesnt hurt to try :biggrin: ill post a pic if it works


----------



## coupedeville80 (Feb 13, 2008)

try to look for the 80-84 devilles, but the only installation kit you can get for a custom wheel to fit the telescopic will set you back 120 bucks


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coupedeville80_@Apr 11 2008, 01:57 PM~10391930
> *try to look for the 80-84 devilles, but the only installation kit you can get for a custom wheel to fit the telescopic will set you back 120 bucks
> *


nah i like the stock wheels the stock whaeels to me look alot cleaner. thats just my taste though


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i have an 81 deville and it has it


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coupedeville80_@Apr 11 2008, 12:57 PM~10391930
> *try to look for the 80-84 devilles, but the only installation kit you can get for a custom wheel to fit the telescopic will set you back 120 bucks
> *


I need a tele-column custom wheel adapter for a *83 rivi vert *I'm working on... Anyone got any links???

Also Maybe this or an el dorado column would work good for you ??????


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

yea yur rite i gotta see if the front wheel drive and the rear wheel are the same


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

,my 92 brougham has it :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my 79 coupe and my 90ed hearse both have teletilt...... helps when youre fat like me......


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

YOU WOULD NEED AN 80 TO 92 COLUMN FROM A REAR WHEEL DRIVE 
COUPE DEVILLE , OR FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR .


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 28 2008, 12:46 PM~11198174
> *YOU WOULD NEED AN 80 TO 92 COLUMN FROM A REAR WHEEL DRIVE
> COUPE DEVILLE , OR FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR .
> *


Or other RWD Cadi's.....  Like Seville's and De'villes

You will need to used your stock steering column. Get the Cadi telescopic column parts(preferably a complete Cadi steering column), transfer those Cadi column part to your existing column to make it work....


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

done deal, its in and working just fine. thanks for the tech help paper chaser


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2008, 09:47 PM~11202680
> *Or other RWD Cadi's.....   Like Seville's and De'villes
> You will need to used your stock steering column. Get the Cadi telescopic column parts(preferably a complete Cadi steering column), transfer those Cadi column part to your existing column to make it work....
> *


*WRONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SWAP OUT THE WHOLE COLUMN , &
YOU CAN EVEN ADD THE CADI AUTO LOCK WHEN YOU PUT IT
IN DRIVE , & THE AUTO UNLOCK WHEN YOU PUT IT IN PARK 
TO YOUR CAR . BUT ONLY IF YOU USE THE WHOLE COLUMN !!!!*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 28 2008, 10:25 PM~11203076
> *done deal, its in and working just fine. thanks for the tech help paper chaser
> 
> 
> ...


*I KNEW YOU HAD ALREADY FINISHED PUTTING THE WHOLE 
CADI COLUMN IN BRO . I JUST FIGURED I LET ANY 1 ELSE
KNOW WHAT COLUMN TO USE 

& ABOUT THE TECH SUPPORT YOUR WELCOME BRO .
YOU NEED ANY OTHER INFO OR HELP DON'T HESITATE TO CALL .

I'M ALSO GLAD YOU GOT EVERTHING WORKING .
HOW DO YOU LIKE THE AUTO LOCK & UNLOCK 
FEATURE WHEN YOU PUT IT IN DRIVE & PARK ????

.*


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 29 2008, 02:10 AM~11203910
> *I KNEW YOU HAD ALREADY FINISHED PUTTING THE WHOLE
> CADI COLUMN IN BRO . I JUST FIGURED I LET ANY 1 ELSE
> KNOW WHAT COLUMN TO USE
> ...


cool thanks bro appreciate it! and the autolock is fuggin badass!!! i m lovin it


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 29 2008, 01:28 AM~11203946
> *cool thanks bro appreciate it!  and the autolock is fuggin badass!!! i m lovin it
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I GOT SOME OTHER IDEA'S , HIT ME UP .


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 29 2008, 11:31 AM~11205751
> *:thumbsup:
> I GOT SOME OTHER IDEA'S , HIT  ME UP .
> *


 :0 damn! thought i had it all, hell yea ima hit u up :biggrin: 







hno: ..........wondering what it could be.........i have an idea though :biggrin:


----------

